# My goats are eating dirt??



## farming4future (Jul 24, 2014)

We have 2 nigerian dwarfs in missouri...should I be worried if I catch them eating dirt?? They have mineral block, hay, dry brush, some grain...beginners here. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get a good loose goat mineral. They can't get enough minerals from the block and they may be mineral deficient.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Karen - dirt nibbling is typically a sign of mineral deficiency. Do they have nice shiny coats?

I would buy a loose mineral (it is the consistency of sand) and put that out in a dish free choice for them. There is Manna Pro loose goat mineral in an orange bag, there is also SweetLix Meat Maker loose goat mineral in a gray & blue bag, or you can also buy a loose cattle mineral - something with greater than 1500ppm Copper which is super important for goats!

Hope this helps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed, they need a loose goat or cow specific mineral.


----------



## farming4future (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok sounds like we need a loose mineral, thank you guys!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine have blocks, loose minerals, grain and alfalfa, and they still eat dirt! I don't know what else to do for them, so I just let them eat dirt. The horses are the same, they get daily vitamins and should be all good, but I see them eating dirt on occasion too. I figure, if its not a constant thing, or a huge amount, its ok, its not like there is anything I can do about it. I suppose I could get them blood tested when I see them doing it, but I can't afford that.


----------



## Motherof5 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello. We have 2 Nigerian pygmy dwarfs...Fred and Barney. Fred has been acting strange lately. He has been seperating himself and eating dirt. I read that this is a sign of mineral deficiency. I added it to their feed dish. He has lots of his winter coat still. So today I went to brush him and noticed bald spots on the back of his legs and neck.
Should I be bringing him to the vet?
Thanks in advance. 
Gina


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

You posted this on a very old thread. You'll want to start your own thread to get the responses you are hoping for..

Click "Forums". Then Click "Health and Wellness".

Click the big brownish button that says "Post New Thread" and you'll be in business.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi Gina, WELCOME to TGS!
This is an old thread but eating dirt does sound like he is trying to get what he needs. Supplying a dish of good loose minerals like Purina Wind Rain and Storm (red bag) from tractor supply would be a good start. I would also have him checked for mites and lice. Zinc will help address bald patches once the reason for the spots are taken care of. You can also start them on replemin plus from Jeffers.
I suggest starting a new thread by clicking on health and wellness and in the top right corner there's a prompt to start a new thread. Click that and if you can add in full body pictures as well as pics of the bald spots.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

When you start your new thread (I agree that should be done) then include the following...

They need their minerals available free choice. Try offering a quality mineral (you don't say what you give them) and a salt lick (salt given separately, not offered mixed in with the mineral.

The more they eat anything off the ground (that includes eating the ground), the worse the parasite problem you'll have.

Please tell us the mineral mix you are using, that helps the most.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> When you start your new thread (I agree that should be done) then include the following...
> 
> They need their minerals available free choice. Try offering a quality mineral (you don't say what you give them) and a salt lick (salt given separately, not offered mixed in with the mineral.
> 
> ...


I agree. We need to know minerals. Photos of condition would be helpful as well. If he is visibly deficient I would start him on Replamin plus gel. Eating dirt is not only a sign of mineral deficiencies, but could potentially cause him health issues as there are many parasites and bacterias lurking in soil.


----------



## Motherof5 (Apr 17, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> You posted this on a very old thread. You'll want to start your own thread to get the responses you are hoping for..
> 
> Click "Forums". Then Click "Health and Wellness".
> 
> Click the big brownish button that says "Post New Thread" and you'll be in business.


I was unable to get the wellness forum to do anything


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Motherof5 said:


> I was unable to get the wellness forum to do anything


Try this page
https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/health-wellness.186/create-thread


----------

